# Bonding Aluminum to Plastic



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So I need to glue the dust port to the back of my new aluminum router fence......will epoxy hold it if the tension of the dust collector hose is always hanging on it??


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

scuff up the aluminum and I would expect so.

of course bolting something more porous to the aluminum and attaching to that would be even better, but thats probably overkill. Not like the world ends if it did ever break free.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Throw some JB Weld on there, itll hold forever. Ive used that stuff to patch a crack in the radiator of my last car


----------



## DerlC (Mar 5, 2013)

25 years ago I accidentally drilled a 1/4 inch hole in my power booster for my power brakes. I was trying to put a wire through the firewall on my truck and drilled too far. I mixed up some JB Weld and put it on the hole. It is still on there and the truck brakes still work. I drive it nearly every day. That was a lot cheaper than buying a new power booster. It is a wonder the drill didn't puchure (sp) the diaphragm on the inside.


----------



## regesullivan (Jan 26, 2007)

JB weld or epoxy should work fine. But, do you really want it to be that permanent? I have used adhesive caulking for things that I really don't need to be permanent with pretty good success most of the time. You can always take it apart, clean you the caulk and move on to a more permanent solution if you want or need to. Epoxy and JB would need to be ground or sanded off most of the time.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol...can't say Id have used jb on a brake system...but glad it's worked. Will jb weld adhere to plastic??


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I can't see why Id need to remove the dust port in the future....but it's something to think about.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

The transmission case is cracked on my Kubota lawn mower. We have tried to seal it with JB weld . It still leaks oil, but not as bad is it did.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I just use liquid nail


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

ryan50hrl said:


> Lol...can't say Id have used jb on a brake system...but glad it's worked. Will jb weld adhere to plastic??


Plastic, metal, wood, glass, water, air, skin. It'll adhere to pretty much everything


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

construction adhesive .... that crap sticks to everything


----------

